# Ghost shrimp having babies RIGHT NOW!



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry, I'm a bit excited, My pregnant ghost shrimp has had at least one little shrimp. She still has quite a few eggs but I spotted one shrimp in the tank with her. Waiting on her to have the rest so I can get her out of there.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Well she was having them from about 11:30pm to 7am and was very tired aferwords. I went to bed at 2:30 and let my parents watch her until she was out of eggs. I now have 2 tanks of babies, counted at least 8 in one and at least 4 in the other. Went and got some first bites fri food to feed them because the green water I was trying to make got tipped over.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

Awesome keep us updated on how things go.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

So far I've lost at least 4 and have at least 6 (thats as many as I could see at one time). I can't seem to keep the water clean and have no clue how to do a water change on something I can't really even see....


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hmm, I dont have a clue either - just wanted to wish you luck with them..


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks , I hope a tleast a couple survive.


----------

